# Boxee box problem



## danielreite (May 16, 2013)

Hey!

About a year ago i decided to get a boxee box. I've been happy with it so far, and do not regret. 

A while back i couldn't find my boxee remote. I used an app on my iphone as a remote (which used wifi connection), and it worked perfectly fine. But the problem is that i recently got a new internet router. My boxee is not connected to it, so i can't access it. I've allso tried to access it using the ethernet, but the internet still doesn't work. Someone who knows what to do?


----------

